# What would you pay?



## Euphman06 (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm not sure with the condition what this is worth? Has two small rust holes in the tank, a rip in the sheet metal on the rack, and of course rust problems throughout, though the rims looks pretty decent. Has as wire coming out of the top of the tank that supposedly goes into the handlebars. Is it missing a handlebar horn button?


----------



## Dave K (Nov 1, 2016)

Wrong rack.  I would probably go $300 if my wife really wanted it.  But others can give you a better idea on value the I can.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 1, 2016)

What do the parts add up to?


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 1, 2016)

Probably more than the bike is worth complete. Only thing I know about is the silver ray


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2016)

Silver Ray up to $200, locking fork $150+, Tank $200+?, back wheel $75?


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 1, 2016)

Wasnt sure since there are holes in the tank how much it effects the value.

Sent from my LGLS665 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave K (Nov 1, 2016)

Personally don't like to parts prices for girls bikes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 1, 2016)

Dave K said:


> Personally don't like to parts prices for girls bikes.




I don't like to part bikes either, but adding up the parts seems to be a fairly accurate base-estimate of value.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Nov 1, 2016)

I'll take the fender reflector.


----------



## jkent (Nov 1, 2016)

On Ebay now.
1938 ? Schwinn EXCELSIOR Pre War ? Bike fork lock horn tank headlight BA307


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Wasnt sure since there are holes in the tank how much it effects the value.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS665 using Tapatalk



Tank ain't gonna fetch two bones. Fork would have to be cut down to work on a boys bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 1, 2016)

350 tops

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 2, 2016)

Ok, I'm staying away. The guy said he turned down an offer of 500. I told him I wouldn't have done that...lol.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 2, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Ok, I'm staying away. The guy said he turned down an offer of 500. I told him I wouldn't have done that...lol.



He never even got back to me lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 2, 2016)

here it is.............................
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-Schwin...944000?hash=item3d29f54180:g:gW4AAOSwo4pYFP-G


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 2, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Ok, I'm staying away. The guy said he turned down an offer of 500. I told him I wouldn't have done that...lol.





So he doesn't realize that one bid on ebay will put him in the $450 range after ebay and paypal fees?


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 5, 2016)

Someone bid on it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 6, 2016)

Well that sums this up, surprise! $770 shipped.

US $652.00  +$120.00 shipping


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 6, 2016)

Way too much money on that one.. 

Sent from my LGLS665 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave K (Nov 6, 2016)

eBay sales gets silly money sometimes.


----------



## bob the bike seller (Nov 7, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Ok, I'm staying away. The guy said he turned down an offer of 500. I told him I wouldn't have done that...lol.



GASP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

